# Does Ironing and swaying to music....



## Dizzydi (Dec 12, 2010)

count as exercise ??


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 12, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> count as exercise ??



No. You need to indulge in a little "Extreme Ironing" for that 

You know the sort of thing? Abseiling down Mt Everest with an ironing board etc etc.

I think that they also do underwater ironing, but I don't fancy that on health and safety grounds.


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 12, 2010)

Bummer - guess this does not count today then, next week I will get the hiking boots on and see if I can do it while running down a mountain, don't fancy the underwater ironing bit to scarey


----------



## Steff (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey it certainly does i have just been doing the same abit of cotton activity mixed with boy geroge woooooooooo


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 12, 2010)

Actually, being serious, ironing and swaying to music is exercise. It might not be vigorous, but it is exercise.

It beats loafing around in front of computer screens which I've done a lot of yesterday and today (mitigated with my 15mile cycle yesterday and 6 mile walk today!)


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 12, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Bummer - guess this does not count today then, next week I will get the hiking boots on and see if I can do it while running down a mountain, don't fancy the underwater ironing bit to scarey



That's the spirit! 

It may even relieve a bit of the tedium (but you may have to wash all the laundry again!).


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the dirty look is good !! *i'm talking about the clothes here mind*

I did a walk today and feed the birdies instead of getting the bike out - was well bushed afterwards and one of the geese nearly bit my finger - tell you, wont get away with it next time, it will be on my plate


----------



## MargB (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope it counts!!!  has to be better than just sitting watching telly!  All that walking between picking up the item to be ironed, ironing, putting on hanger, walking to hang up ...  Half joking but ironing is one of those tasks that I don't like the thought of having to do but quite enjoy once I have started.


----------



## Annimay (Dec 22, 2010)

In my book, even breathing is exercise!


----------



## MargB (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL - I know what you mean!


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 25, 2010)

Annimay said:


> In my book, even breathing is exercise!



Does that mean that two hours of digging cars out of snow and clearing paths count as exercise too? (I hope).


----------



## ypauly (Dec 26, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> count as exercise ??


Aas I have convinced the wife that actually typing and moving my mouse about is exercise, I would say yes.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 26, 2010)

Any form of physical exercise is beneficial no matter what, so if swaying whilst ironing is your thing then go for it!  It will be damn-right cheaper than these rip-off exercise DVDs that come out around this time of year.


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 27, 2010)

Boy have I got a lots of swaying and ironing to do - can't seem to stop putting stuff in my mouth and eating at the mo - hope it is just a christmas thing


----------

